# R.I.P. High Gear?



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Looks like the deal with Trek taking over the shop fell through and the shop is closed. Website has them open for customer pick up a few hours a week and reopening in April. Heard a rumor they are done, anyone know what is going to happen?


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Interesting. Do you know if that includes the Millburn shop or just Sterling? The reason I ask is the shop in Millburn is the only one close to where I live (even though I don't shop there much).


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Heard TREK deal fell through, and TREK took their bikes back. This would affect both stores.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I know the rent in Stirling is expensive and that overhead was an issue. Not sure about Millburn and that set up.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

merckxman said:


> Heard TREK deal fell through, and TREK took their bikes back. This would affect both stores.


OH NO! Where will we be able to get Treks now? /sarc


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Watchung Wheelmen will have to find a new base. Hilltop, Liberty have their own shop based club/teams.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I needed to run an errand to Millburn today and swung by the High Gear location. It was empty and for rent. So it looks like both locations are gone. Seems like Hilltop is on the rise in this area.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The notice.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Spoke with some people at Hell of Hunterdon yesterday affiliated with the shop. All done, Trek took the remaining inventory and went home when the deal could not be closed.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I rode past the Millburn store on Sunday and it was already closed with "for rent" signs at that point.


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Website currently says 50% off sale storewide at the Stirling shop April 3-8. No mention of going out of business, closing or anything else....


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Went in today and Rone and Peter were there. Everything 50% off: some clothing (mostly womens or small sizes), some saddles (Fizik), Oakleys (great deal), Shoes, a little nutrition, bar tape, camel back, stems, tools, a few tires, water bottles, etc. They had a Seven Axiom that somewhat purchased for about $2k, and they have a Seven Mtn. Bike, a Cervelo TT bike, a few hybrids. Still doing repairs. They said they are trying to pick up a brand to sell and stay open. My guess is it will be an uphill battle to get credit and bring in product to pay the rent. They had dropped Cannondale to go all in with Trek, but if they owed Trek money they probably owed everyone money. Maybe wrong. Hilltop has Specialized and Giant, Liberty has Fuji, etc. Bike Land has Bianchi and Jamis, Martys Trek.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Marty's also has, in addition to TREK, Cervelo, Scott, Yeti (that's just the big brands). Liberty Cycle has picked up Cannondale.


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Friend of mine went there (Stirling) today and says there's very slim pickings....


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Heard today: High Gear is closed and done. Separately TREK has leased the building. As I write this https://highgearcyclery.com is not responding.


----------



## NJCiocc (May 7, 2005)

as per the website which is up at this time, https://highgearcyclery.com/ whats the real story


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Sales Associate position being advertised by TREK:
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/sales-associate-part-time-at-trek-bicycle-638227221


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Now named Trek Bicycle Stirling.
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/retail/stirling/


----------

